# Покупка нот



## magicboy (26 Сен 2010)

Обмен нотами дело приятное и подчас полезное. Ведь в электронном виде удобнее бывает их распечатывать, копировать, редактировать в конце концов. Но иногда (а у меня в последнее время все чаще) хочется иметь фирменный сборничек. Казалось бы любой каприз за ваши деньги? Не совсем так. Многие сборники либо сложно найти либо их не существует, но все же, как я надеюсь, в интернете можно найти способы приобрести ноты. 
На ozon я лично приобрел очень неплохую коллекцию для преподавания в ДШИ. Всем советую - очень приятно работать, да и денежки, думаю, достанутся автору - посему вдвойне приятно. 
Но вот захотелось мне купить произведения Дербенко! 
Мгновенно нашелся сайт http://souzgarmonika.ru/shop
Но либо я чего-то не понимаю либо в сайте что-то не доработали! У меня никак не получается продвинуться дальше вот такой вот ссылочки http://souzgarmonika.ru/shop/checkout. Она появляется когда я нажимаю "купить сейчас". Люди добрые - ЧТО ДЕЛАТЬ ДАЛЬШЕ? У меня вылезает две возможности - продолжить покупки и пересчитать. В первом случае я начинаю все сначала во втором ничего не происходит. 
Если откладывать товары в корзину - не происходит ничего.
Обращаюсь за помощью к тем, кто что либо уже покупал на этом сайте, либо к тем кто просто укажет (как я надеюсь) на мою элементарную невнимательность или ошибку в логике )
Ну и так же буду рад видеть в этой теме сслыки на интрнет магазины что называется "по теме" ))


----------

